# Courier: Maildir: No such file or directory

## NautilusIII

Hi,

I use courier-pop3 and authenticate against MySQL.

Authentication seems to work so far and the maildir directories are actually there.

But when I try to get my mail from courier I get:

Maildir: No such file or directory.

Has anyone had that problem, too ?

[See also my previous posting]

----------

## skunkworx

Check your configuration file for the POP3 daemon, which is probably/etc/courier-imap/pop3d.  In particular, make sure the MAILDIRPATH variable is set correctly.

----------

## NautilusIII

My virtual user accounts are created under

/usr/local/mail

So, e.g. for a user xyz on domain abc.net it would look like:

/usr/local/mail/abc.net/xyz/Maildir

where you can find cur, new, tmp.

The file you mentioned states:

#

# MAILDIRPATH - directory name of the maildir directory.

#

MAILDIRPATH=Maildir

#Hardwire a value for ${MAILDIR}

MAILDIR=.maildir

MAILDIRPATH=.maildir

#Put any program for ${PRERUN} here

PRERUN=

Anything wrong here ?

----------

## skunkworx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

I should disclaim my answer with the fact that I don't use Courier's POP3 daemon myself.  I only use the IMAP daemon, and only with plain (system user) authentication.

Having said that, I noticed the same thing in my pop3d configuration file, where MAILDIRPATH is defined twice.  I don't know why this is, but I'm guessing that the second definition overrides the first, and therefore the program is trying to use ".maildir" instead of "Maildir".

Try editing or removing the second declaration of MAILDIRPATH and restarting the service.

edited to fix BBCode formatting mistakes

----------

## NautilusIII

Exactly, they had it in twice and the second seems to overwrite the first.

I commented the second one and now it works !

Thanks a lot !

----------

